# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  Does being a member of AnxietySpace make you highly anxious?

## luvcuddling2

Do you feel a rush of panic and anxiety just by logging in to AS?

Do you get really anxious when entering the chat room?

Do you feel nervous and panic-stricken when responding to a post?

----------


## GunnyHighway

Chat room is especially nerve wracking, probably because I don't really know the regulars there and I feel like I'm not really part of "the group".

----------


## Keddy

For the most part, I have little to no anxiety here. This is my home and my people  ::): 
As far as the chat room goes, I get a bit skittish about using it. I like the separate chat thing in the bottom corner, one-on-one chatting is a lot easier for me.
The one thing I will not, WILL NOT do is go on cam. I have zero self confidence about how I act/appear in person. I won't post videos on here for the same reason.
But with that said, that's a total "me-thing." It has nothing to do with the site. I feel very comfortable here  ::):

----------


## bat

uh.......

Does being a member of AnxietySpace make you highly anxious?

no

Do you feel a rush of panic and anxiety just by logging in to AS?

no

Do you get really anxious when entering the chat room?

no

Do you feel nervous and panic-stricken when responding to a post?

........no.

----------


## nothing

It doesn't make me anxious, but it's starting to frustrate me because I realize how inane and pointless it is. This feeling isn't unique to AS though, it goes for life in general.

----------


## Chloe

On here I don't have any worries everyone on here is so amazingly understanding. I get excited if anything because it's full of people who can relate or know what I'm talking about.

That chat I've had a few mishaps which have made me panic but that's been the conversation and I don't hold that to anyone but I like going on it. I did have a bit of anxiety about going on near that incident but I like it there's friends on there  ::):  
Only reason I feel nervous with posts is if I accidentally offend someone or say the wrong thing or sound like an idiot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hexagon

If I'm honest, I still don't feel very comfortable here yet but that's most likely because I'm new. As for the chat room? I'd rather not. I feel a bit self-conscious about posting (regardless of the website) because I overanalyze my writing and want to be as articulate as possible.

----------


## enfield

i used to be more anxious on forums, scared of posting and doubting myself, but that lessened and now its minimal. the days of writing out a post to only delete it before posting are mostly over. because i have a better sense of what i will want to reply to now, so i don't start to think why am i doing this, why should my opinion matter, what's the point, and so on. also i lost my perfectionism tendencies in writing too which made it easier.  now if i don't think im making much sense, or can't find a way to express a thought, oh well, i'll still try to say it somehow and post what i wrote, and just have the comfort in knowing that im making some sense more often than im making little sense (well i hope). i mean its better to post some dumb things but also post some nice things then to post nothing at all since you're too afraid what you say might be dumb or get ridiculed. if you read on the internet a lot then its natural to want to say something of your own. if you can only read peoples posts but never participate, then you're missing a valuable dimension of experience there. to acquire the ability to participate can be scary, can be filled with doubts and questions whether its worth it, anxieties and distress (or just come completely naturally to you if you're lucky, but i wasn't) but once you get better at it it really does feel really good. that has been my experience. i still get too embarrassed to reread most of what i say on the internet after i write it, and sometimes go at lengths to avoid doing so, but that's okay because im not afraid to post anymore, and posting is fun.

----------


## merc

I actually write out posts and delete them before posting. I may try to take a break from the internet. I think I waste too much time on it in general. I only get anxious when no one replys.

----------


## Otherside

I don't log into chat for that reason. It makes me feel absolutely horrible.

And then when I post on the forum, I spend a lot o time editing and deleting.

----------


## luvcuddling2

@enfield

You could also use this one:

"I am somewhere between a mess and a train wreck but at least I am on the right track"

----------


## Chantellabella

*Does being a member of AnxietySpace make you highly anxious?*

Nope. Actually, this is the first forum where I don't have to worry about someone attacking me with stupid stuff.

*Do you feel a rush of panic and anxiety just by logging in to AS?*

Nope, because if I don't feel like talking that day to anyone, I can go invisible and just lurk. 

*Do you get really anxious when entering the chat room?*

I think chat rooms (in general) are boring and really stupid, so I stay away. The one on one chat bars here are good though. It's not a "who can say something more stupid" contest like most chat rooms I've seen on forums. I don't hang on the one here so haven't a clue what goes on in there. 

*Do you feel nervous and panic-stricken when responding to a post?*

Sometimes I hesitate to answer a post because I'm worried that the OP might take what I'm trying to say the wrong way. More often than not, I'll just opt to not say anything if I feel it will be taken the wrong way. When I do respond to a post of a serious nature, I choose my words carefully and make dang sure I preface the answer with statements like, "In my opinion" or "Does this make sense?"

----------


## jsgt

I do...but mostly when I'm about to enter the site. Breathing is a little faster...just nerves I guess. I feel like I'm about to expose a personal side of me(empathetic to what I read or giving personal info about how I'm feeling) and that just makes me nervous. Went into chat a couple times, but not to talk to anyone...so it wasn't nerve racking.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I tend to second-guess everything I post, but I wouldn't say this site makes me anxious. And chat rooms aren't my scene, so I couldn't tell ya how that makes me feel.

----------


## Sagan

I am grateful for it's existence. It has enabled me to connect to to others I can relate too and share similar experiences with more so than any other support forum. I like the fact that it is small, yet very welcoming of others. Everyone here I have had the privilege of becoming friends with, and talking with. Have been more than helpful and selfless.  It's a great community created by a few wonderful folks as an alternative to a more hostile environment, or environments out there.

----------


## luvcuddling2

@chantellabella-

Neither you nor anyone else should feel uncomfortable about posting your real feelings on any topic. The OP should not be seeking neither complete acceptance nor 100% agreement from Respondents. If they are then life for them is a fantasy world. I welcome disagreement. I may not like it (I mean who would), however it gives me a different perspective and increases thought process. And there is a huge difference between expressing conflicting views and being mean or judgemental. There is another site where I feel I am being judged completely and I become defensive. That is not to say I don't give the conflicting views consideration. However, some individuals don't have consideration for others and that is when it things start to become judgemental.

----------


## Blushy

Yes! Sometimes I'm not sure if this place (or the other SA forum I'm part of) does more harm than good. I feel like I'm constantly dwelling on my anxieties and issues here. Which totally kills my mood and progress!  ::

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Yes! Sometimes I'm not sure if this place (or the other SA forum I'm part of) does more harm than good. I feel like I'm constantly dwelling on my anxieties and issues here. Which totally kills my mood and progress!



I like to lurk the off topic sections or positive part when I feel I'm "dwelling".

----------


## Chantellabella

> @chantellabella-
> 
> Neither you nor anyone else should feel uncomfortable about posting your real feelings on any topic. The OP should not be seeking neither complete acceptance nor 100% agreement from Respondents. If they are then life for them is a fantasy world. I welcome disagreement. I may not like it (I mean who would), however it gives me a different perspective and increases thought process. And there is a huge difference between expressing conflicting views and being mean or judgemental. There is another site where I feel I am being judged completely and I become defensive. That is not to say I don't give the conflicting views consideration. However, some individuals don't have consideration for others and that is when it things start to become judgemental.



It's not that I'm afraid they will judge me. It's more I may know that someone will either take it in a way I did not intend it, or I know that the person is just not really wanting someone to answer. Also, sometimes I can pick up that they just want a fight. Maybe it's to distract from their pain.....I don't know. 

But I've been able to pick up signals over the years of someone who won't take it in the spirit I've given it. So I back off and just not answer. I've learned to not waste my time on convincing people of my opinion. People have their own opinions. That's why I completely block the debate part of this forum. Debate is just not my thing. 

Also, sometimes people write things just to take that thought outside their head to see what it sounds like to people. 

I really will only answer those people who either ask for advice or those who genuinely seem open to suggestions or stories about what worked for me.

I'm really just too old and tired to convince anybody of anything. Plus I don't get a commission for the sale. 

Now if I did get a commission............  ::):

----------


## Nic

No, not really. When I posted on SAS I would get anxious if someone replied to my post. I'm pretty sure it'll be the same here.

----------


## doncat

Not in the least.  Though I haven't made any significant posts yet.

----------

